# Blu-ray hookup



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok guys need some more info. how to hookup a blu-ray player with hdmi only output to a tv without hdmi to a avr?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I didn't go through the manual, but try going from BD hdmi to avr. Then from the component out(monitor out)(red, green, blue) go to the component in on the tv. I'm not 100% that will work, but I'd try that. Your manual should say if the Yamaha will change the hdmi out to component. Post results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

ok blu-ray hdmi to avr hdmi then component out from avr to component in on tv. Right?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That will only work if your AVR can do the switch from HDMI to component... you'll have to read manual.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

If the AVR transcodes video from HDMI to component, connect:
- BD player via HDMI to AVR;
- component video from AVR to TV; and
- either digital audio or analogue audio from AVR to TV.

If the AVR does not transcode, get an HDMI-to-component converter (from monoprice.com or BB or some other shop) and connect:
- BD player via HDMI to converter;
- component video from converter to TV; and
- analogue audio from converter to TV.


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

eljay said:


> If the AVR transcodes video from HDMI to component, connect:
> - BD player via HDMI to AVR;
> - component video from AVR to TV; and
> - either digital audio or analogue audio from AVR to TV.
> ...


can you hot link me to the converter if i need it?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Google *hdmi to component converter* and you'll get lots of hits.

Here's just one example.


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

thankx. Talked to yamaha on the ph i need the converter. he said blu-ray hdmi to converter component out from tv to converter. optical from converter to avr. or component from converter to avr. where the can i get that type of converter. Sorry Boys I'm a noob at this stuff.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was afraid you might need to convert. 
As eljay posted, eBay would be a good place to start. Amazon, or parts express would work too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

so i need a converter with an in and out component or one optical out link please.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ter&sprefix=HDMI+to+component,electronics,330


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

An alternative to a converter is an inexpensive BD player w/ component video and digital audio out. Here's one example.


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

eljay said:


> An alternative to a converter is an inexpensive BD player w/ component video and digital audio out. Here's one example.


yea thankx the only reason i got this type of blu-ray is that it has streaming for netflix, youtube, pandora and a lot more that my kid wants. Or i would have went the way your saying.


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

tonyvdb said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ter&sprefix=HDMI+to+component,electronics,330


Yup thats the one that will work thanks for your link. You guys are great.:T


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

one more ? if you don't mind will a monster rca cable that say's audio on it carry a video signal. Because i have about ten of those cables.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

you the man


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

just make sure they are somewhat the same length if they are out too much (a foot or more) you may have issues with sync (unlikely but it can happen).


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

Really never knew that. Yea there all 6ft.


----------

